

Airbnb, rivals may face challenges over rentals - pyoung
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/08/02/BUR41KIB6A.DTL&tsp=1

======
fraserharris
Sometimes it boggles the mind how far the land of the free and the home of the
brave has come. As soon as a more efficient system for temporarily renting
rooms is created, the various actors benefiting from the way things already
are start lobbying the state to intervene. I believe a Canadian, Trudeau, put
it best: there's no place for the state in the bedrooms of the nation. ;-)

~~~
hartror
Efficient? Perhaps.

Safer and more reliable? Remains to be seen.

But you don't get something for nothing and the usual decrease in cost comes
at a price. As a customer of Airbnb I am extremely aware I taking a greater
chance using it than booking myself into a hotel. The likelihood of being
robbed, scammed, having a lousy time etc is arguably higher. My home city,
Melbourne Australia, has seen its fair share of scandals involving apartments
being used as backpacker hostels. Cramming several people per room into cheap
apartments is a recipe for among other things fiery death.

The laws should be changed to allow Airbnb to operate, but at the same time
provide protection to everyone involved.

~~~
fraserharris
Safer and more reliable will come with more data points (nights stayed,
reviews, friend referrals, friend testimonials). Protection already exists for
being robbed; the (increasing) strength of the recommendations protects
getting scammed; having a lousy time is always a risk.

